# FS: 10G wood stand



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a 10G wood stand in excellent condition.
Will like to sale it for $35.00

Pm me if interested and I can e-mail you a photo.
Needs to be picked up or maybe we can arrange something.


Thanks.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Any offers?


----------

